# [UPDATE 3] Moherboard troubleshoot, POST läuft nicht

## pablo_supertux

Wie im https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1125550.html thread erwähnt, wollte ich mir einen neuen PC bauen. Ich habe letzte Woche die Einzelteile bestellt und heute sind sie angekommen, welche eine Freude. Ich habe dann den PC zusammengebaut (nicht das erste Mal, das ich das tue) und wollte zum ersten Mal booten. Maus, Tatstatur, Monitor angeschlossen und dann drücke ich den Einschalte Knopf. Das Netzteil Läufter geht an, ich sehe, dass der CPU läuft auch läuft, die Chasis Lüfter fangen sich auch zu bewegen, doch ich bekam kein Bild, die Num Lock Taste geht auch nicht (die LED leuchtet nicht).

Dann habe ich den PC Speaker aus meinem funktionierenden PC ausgebaut und ins neue eingebaut, nochmal versucht und bekam dasselbe, also gehe ich davon aus, dass POST nicht läuft, nir wie kann man das testen?

Ich habe die Grafik Karte und die angeschlossenen NVMEs entfernt, die Verbindungen zum Chassis überprüft, überprüft, dass die Stromkabel richtig fest sitzen und erneut versucht, das selbe Ergebnis.

Also habe ich die RAM Riegel ausgebaut und ohne RAM Riegel ausprobiert und da hat der PCSpeaker angefangen zu piepsen. Das ist gut, denn zumindest weiß ich, dass der PCSpeaker geht und dass das Mainboard auch Pieptöne von sich gibt. Ich habe alle RAM Riegel (4 Stück) einzeln ausprobiert und wenn ich sie einsetze, dann bleibt alles Schwarz, kein Piepton, usw.

Mainboard: Asus PRIME B460-PLUS

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-10700K

RAM: 2x G.Skill DIMM 32 GB DDR4-3200

Es scheint, dass der RAM nicht zum Mainbaord passt, unter der Qualified Vendors List auf der ASUS Seite wird nämlich "F4-3200C16D-32GVK" nicht aufgelistst. Es sind aber andere G.Skill der F4-3200C16D aufgelistet aber nicht der, der mit GVK endet. Laut meiner Erfahrung der Vergangenheit, es hat immer geklappt, wenn man ähnliche Modelle der untersertsützen Hersteller nahm, deshalb dachte ich mir nichts dabei und nahm das Model, das am meisten gute Bewertungen hatte. Ich frage mich, ob das, was ich hier gerade beobachte, ist eine Folge davon, dass dieses Model wirklich nicht unterstützt wird.

Könnte es aber auch an der CPU liegen? Diese wird laut QVL unterstützt. Die einzubauen war wirklich einfach, die CPU hat keine pins mehr, die man hätte biegen können (wie früher). Also denke ich nicht, dass sie irgenwie falsch sitzt. Könnte das auch dazu führen, dass POST nicht läuft?

----------

## mike155

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hast Du eine CPU mit integriertem Grafikchip und zusätzlich eine Grafikkarte?

Ich würde erst einem mit einem Minimal-System anfangen: Mainboard+CPU+RAM-Tastatur - und den Monitor direkt ans Mainboard anschließen. Erst wenn das läuft und wenn die Settings im BIOS überprüft sind, würde ich schrittweise weitere Komponenten (Festplatten, NVMe, Grafikkarte, usw.) hinzunehmen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, hast Du eine CPU mit integriertem Grafikchip und zusätzlich eine Grafikkarte?
> 
> 

 

Vor vielen vielen Jahren hatte ich Probleme mit eingebauten Grafik gehabt seitdem habe ich mir angewöhnt, eine weitere Karte zu haben, falls die integrierte Karte streikt. Das hat mir schon geholfen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würde erst einem mit einem Minimal-System anfangen: Mainboard+CPU+RAM-Tastatur - und den Monitor direkt ans Mainboard anschließen. 
> 
> 

 

Genau das habe ich getan und den Monitor direkt ans Mainboard angeschlossen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erst wenn das läuft und wenn die Settings im BIOS überprüft sind, würde ich schrittweise weitere Komponenten (Festplatten, NVMe, Grafikkarte, usw.) hinzunehmen.
> 
> 

 

Leider komme ich nicht so weit, dass es im BIOS bootet  :Sad: 

----------

## mike155

Ich glaube nicht, dass es am RAM liegt.

Welches Netzteil hast Du? Wie alt ist es? Hast Du auch alle zusätzlichen Stromkabel ans Mainboard angeschlossen?

Wie hast Du den Monitor angeschlossen? VGA? DVI? HDMI? Ist der Monitor auch auf den richtigen Eingang eingestellt?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welches Netzteil hast Du? Wie alt ist es? Hast Du auch alle zusätzlichen Stromkabel ans Mainboard angeschlossen?
> 
> 

 

Es ist neu, heute angekommen. be quiet! System Power 9 600W Ja, ich habe alle Stromkabel (12 PIN ist angeschlossen, die 4 PIN für CPU ebenfalls angeschlossen).

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie hast Du den Monitor angeschlossen? VGA? DVI? HDMI? Ist der Monitor auch auf den richtigen Eingang eingestellt?

 

Alles drei ausprobiert, ja monitor ist richtig eingestellt, da er mit meinen anderen Rechner auch funktioniert. Ich habe gerade eine USB Maus mit Kabel angeschlossen (ich hatte nur den Dongle der wireless Mouse angeschlossen) und wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, dann läuchtet die LED auf der unteren Seite der Maus nicht (ja, bei der leuchtet die LED rot). Ich frage mich, ob das Netzteil nicht genug Power hat.

----------

## firefly

Im Handbuch sollte was stehen was die piepstöne bedeuten, wenn du ohne RAM startest.

Sicher das auch die CPU sauber im Sockel sitzt?

Das board hat auch LEDs welche einen fehler anzeigen können.

Siehe auch: https://www.asus.com/us/support/FAQ/1042632

----------

## mike155

Ein 600W Netzteil ist mehr als ausreichend. Im BIOS brauchen Mainboard, CPU und RAM ungefähr 100W - es liegt also sicherlich nicht daran, dass das 600W Netzteil zu klein ist.

Als nächstes solltest Du das Mainboard Handbuch lesen und alle Jumper und Switches überprüfen. Weiterhin gibt's im Handbuch bestimmt auch ein Kapitel Fehler-Analyse und Troubleshooting (siehe hierzu auch den Kommentar von @firefly).

Wenn das das Problem noch nicht löst, solltest Du anfangen zu experimentieren. Falls der Monitor über DVI oder HDMI angeschlossen ist, kannst Du es mal mit VGA probieren. Bei DVI und HDMI funktioniert die Monitor-Erkennung manchmal nicht auf Anhieb.

Weiterhin kannst Du das neue Netzteil mit Deinem alten Rechner und Dein altes Netzteil mit dem neuen Mainboard probieren. Damit kannst Du herausfinden, ob es möglicherweise Probleme mit dem Netzteil gibt.

In den vergangenen 30 Jahren habe ich viele Rechner zusammengebaut. Manchmal liefen sie nicht sofort. Mit ein bisschen experimentieren, Komponenten tauschen, BIOS-Upgrade, usw. habe ich die Rechner aber fast immer zum Laufen bekommen. Also: sei nicht frustriert. Das passiert manchmal. Experimentiere und tausche Komponenten. Ich möchte fast wetten, dass Du den Rechner so zum Laufen bekommen wirst! Und wie gesagt: in der Experimentierphase so wenig Komponenten wie möglich verwenden - also nur Netzteil, Mainboard, CPU, RAM, Tastatur und Monitor. Keine Grafikkarte, keine Festplatten, keine NVMe oder PCIe Steckkarten, usw.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten. Gestern abend habe ich bis mind. bis 3 Uhr morgens verbracht, mehrere Experimente (siehe am Ende des Posts, falls es interessant ist, was ich alles gemacht habe) durchzuführen und ich denke nach wie vor, dass der RAM hier das Problem ist.

Leider ist das Handbuch sehr kurz gefasst, die online Version ist identisch zu der gelieferten Version, keine QVL, keine Diagnosis Chapter, keine BIOS Erklärung, nichts. Das Handbuch meines alten Mainboards (ebenfalls Asus) ist mind. 5 Mal dicker, da bin ich ein wenig von ASUS enttäuscht. Dieses Board hat keine Q-LED für Troubleshooting (obwohl es einen FAQ Eintrag dazu gibt), ich finde auf dem Board keine. Auf der Rückseite gibt es welche aber im Tech Spec werden sie als "LED-illuminated design" aufgelistet (unter AUDIO). Falls sie diagnosis machen, dann wird das nirgendwo beschrieben.

Ich wollte 64GB Ram und habe mich für das oben genannte Model entschieden, habe zwei mal den 2x16 GB Kit gekauft, also habe ich insgesamt 4 RAM Riegel. Auf dem Handbuch steht, welche DIMMs man nehmen sollte, wenn man 1, 2 oder 4 Stück verwendet und bei 1 Stück sollte man DIMM_A2* nehmen. Ich habe jeden RAM Riegel einzeln getestet und POST wurde nicht ausgeführt. Gestern abend aber habe ich die RAM Riegel wieder einzeln getestet aber dieses Mal auf DIMM_B2* und damit hat der PC Speaker einen Piepton gegeben und ich konnte ins BIOS booten. Das hat mit allen RAM Riegeln geklappt. Es scheint, dass die DIMM_Ax DIMMS nicht in Ordnung sind, denn sobald ich einen RAM Riegel auf DIMM_A1 oder DIMM_A2* bestücke, dann läuft POST nicht. Das einziege, was da hilft, ist den Power Button 5 Sekunden drücken, warten bis Rechner aus ist, dann RAM Riegel entfernen und wieder starten. Dann wird POST ausgeführt allerdings in "Safe mode". D.h. ich habe jetzt 2 RAM Riegel in DIMM_B1 und DIMM_B2* gesteckt, damit läuft es und es werden 32GB RAM angezeigt. Ich habe mittlerweile alles (bis auf die 4 RAM Riegel) wieder angesteckt und konnte einen Ubuntu live cd und Grml booten und die ganze Hardware sehen (NVMEs waren da, Audio ging, Netzwerk ging, beide Grafik Karten gingen, das freut mich wenigstens).

Als ich nach den RAM Modellen gesucht habe, die in der QVL aufgelistet sind, bin ich durch Zufall auf https://www.reddit.com/r/AMDHelp/comments/gdvl5g/asus_x370_hangs_on_post_after_installed_64_gb_ram/ gestoßen, denn die Beschreibung wahr sehr ähnlich. Danach habe ich https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/computer-kinda-fails-to-boot-after-installing-new-ram.256053/ gefunden, wo die Beschreibung fast identisch zu meiner war (zwischendurch hat es nur mit POST in safe mode funktioniert). Im zweiten Link wird mehrfach behauptet, dass 4 RAM Riegel zu verwenden öfters zu solchen Probleme führen kann, während meiner Suche habe ich das auch irgendwo anders gelesen (weiß nicht mehr wo, finde den Link nicht mehr in der History), wo dasselbe behauptet wurde. Stimmt das?

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist folgendes: in der Bescrheibung auf Alternate Produkt Seite vim Mainboard steht unter "Speicher -> unterstützte Standards" DDR4-2933/2800/2666/2400/2133 MHz. Auf der Liste der DDR4 RAM habe gefiltert nach "2.933 - 3.333 (461)" unter Speicherstandard, wo das oben genannte Model aufgelistet wurde. Da es sehr viele gute Bewertungen hat und viele ähnliche Modelle in der QVL aufgelistet waren, habe ich mich dafür entschieden. Es handelt sich um ein DDR4-3200. Allerdings als ich in BIOS gelangen konnte, gibt es bei AI Tweaker rechts einen Hardware Monitor mit den jetzigen Werten. Unter Memory steht Frequency 2133 MHz und unter Voltage 1.200 V. Wieso luft es unter 2133 MHz? Auf der Spec Seite von G.Skill steht Tested Speed 3200MH und SPD Speed 2133MHz. Was ist das? Was ist der Unterschied hier? Sowohl im reddit threads als auch in techpowerup thread wird empfohlen, die Spannung auf 1.35V zu erhöhen (das werde ich nachher versuchen).

Sollte ich also bei 4 RAM Riegel versuchen, mich an die QVL zu halten und dort zuerst nach 4x16 Gbit filtern? Jetzt verstehe ich, wieso das filtern nach Anzahl und Größe der RAM Riegel aufgelistet sind und nicht nur nach Gesamtgröße.

---------

Ab hier beschreibe ich, was ich alles gestern durchgemacht habe.

Ich habe erstmal alles wieder rausgesteckt. Ich habe sogar das Netzteil meines laufenden Rechners ausgebaut und damit versucht, ich hatte dieselbe Probleme. Also Netzteil war nicht das Problem. In einem anderem Forum, wo jemand ein ähnliches POST Problem hatte wie ich, sagte jemand, dass das nicht RAM wäre, sondern CPU. Ob das stimmte, wusste ich nicht, aber es würde nicht schade,  zu überprüfen, ob ich die CPU richtig eingebaut hatte. Also entfernte ich den Kühler und dann die CPU, ich war sehr vorsichtig und dennoch habe ich es geschafft, ein wenig der Wärmeleitpaste auf einige Pins auf der Rückseite zu schmieren. Ich dachte, oh Mann, jetzt hast du es wirklich verbockt, also habe ich gegoogelt, ob jemandem dasselbe passiert ist, haha wir Trottel werden die Welt regieren, es gibt zu viele von uns, denn ich habe viele Threads gefunden. Jedenfalls habe ich mit einen Wattestäbchen und ein bisschen Alkohol die Paste von den Pins (naja, die CPU hat keine PINS mehr sondern nur Kontaktflächen) entfernt. Ich habe es 10 Minuten ruhen lassen und dann wieder eingebaut. Als POST nicht lief, dachte ich schon, dass ich einen CPU Schaden hätte.

Ich dachte schon, jetzt kann ich nichts mehr machen, ich habe keine weitere CPUs, die ich testen könnte, ich musst warten, bis Arlt offen ist (und das kann einige Wochen dauern) und dort den PC bringen. Dann fehlte mir ein, dass ich entweder alle 4 RAM Riegel auf einmal getestet habe, oder nur einzeln auf DIMM_A2*. Also stecke ich es auf DIMM_A1 und POST lief immer noch nicht. Dann habe ich DIMM_B2* ausprobiert und plötzlich hörte ich einen Beep und die LED der Tastatur ging an, die Maus LED ging an, der Monitor ging an, Hurra! Dann habe ich DIMM_B1 ausprobiert und da hat es auch geklappt. Dann habe ich 2 Riegel (beide DIMM_Bx) ausprobiert und das ging auch, BIOS hat die 32 GB entdeckt, allerdings nur single channel, was besser ist als nichts. Wenn ich aber DIMM_Ax verwende, dann läuft POST nicht.

Als das BIOS erstmal lief, habe ich mir die AI Tweak Einstellungen angeschaut. Laut RAM Specs habe ich ein DDR4-3200  und ich dachte, vielleicht muss ich das einstellen anstatt "auto" und das habe ich getan, auf F10 gedrückt und dann gespeichert und einen Reboot gemacht. Allerdings blieb wieder alles schwarz, POST lief wieder nicht, die Lüfter bewegten sich. Hab den Strom ausgeschaltet und wieder eingeschaltet und es passierte dasselbe. Dieses Mal habe ich den Einschalte Knopf gedrückt gehalten, bis die Lüfter von alleine ausgingen. Dann habe ich wieder eingeschaltet und dann kam wieder einen Piepton, BIOS bootete im safe mode ("This may be due to the previous POST attempt failing because of system instability or if the power button has held in to force the system off."). Es zwingt dich ins BIOS aber man kann dennoch weiter booten, dann habe ich zunächst ein Ubuntu ausprobiert und es hat funktioniert. Allerdings beim reboot hatte ich wieder keinen POST. Ich musste wieder den Einschalte Knopf lange gedrückt halten bis der Rechner von alleine ausging. Danach bootet wieder in BIOS safe mode.

So habe ich nach und nach die restlichen hardware (NVMEs, Grafik Karte) eingesteckt und ausprobiert, es ging, es dauerte aber ewig, weil ich jedes Mal den Einschalte Knopf gedrück halten musste. Irgendwann bemerkte ich, dass der BIOS den RAM als DDR4-2133 auflistet. Dann habe ich in AI Tweak den RAM Speed auf DDR4-2133 gesetzt. Seitdem bootet es problemlos und ich muss nicht mehr den Einschalte Knopf lange gedrückt halten. Allerdings die DIMM_Ax machen noch Ärger.

----------

## mike155

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, kommst Du mittlerweile ins BIOS.  :Smile: 

Hast Du schon ein BIOS Update auf die aktuelle Version durchgeführt?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du schon ein BIOS Update auf die aktuelle Version durchgeführt?
> 
> 

 

Nein, noch nicht. Das ist was ich gerade, was ich machen wollte.

----------

## Marlo

Hallo paplo_suppertux,

das ist ja wohl der GaU für jeden PC-Bastler, was du da gerade erlebst. Unser Mitgefühl ist ganz bei dir.

Ich habe mir dieses Jahr auch einen neuen PC zusammengeschraubt. Bereits beim ersten Bootversuch sprang der PC an und ging erstmal ins Bios. Dort habe ich die angezeigte/erkannte XMP 2.0 Einstellung gesehen und aktiviert. Ein problemloser Neustart erfolgte. Dies sollte bei Hardwarekompatibilität der Normalfall sein.

Bei Dir sieht es aber nicht so aus.  Die Bestückung der einzelnen RAM Slots sind in deinem Handbuch https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1200/PRIME_B460-PLUS/G16237_PRIME_B460-PLUS_UM_WEB.pdf  auf Seite 1-8. 

Ein Riegel in Slot A2

Zwei Riegel in Slot A2 – B2

Vier Riegel in alle Slots.

Deine Bestückung von B1 -B2 entspricht nicht dem Handbuch und somit nicht der Herstellervorgaben. Daran ändert auch ein BIOS Update nichts. 

Die Riegel benötigen laut Hersteller eine Spannung von 1.35V. Hast du das Eingestellt? Oben hast du geschrieben du wolltest es ausprobieren. Wie war das Ergebnis?

Ich würde mich immer erst ans Handbuch und die vorgegebenen Einstellungen halten. 

Wenn bei einer Spannung von 1.35V und einer Bestückung von A2 -B2 immer noch Fehler auftreten würde ich aus Umtausch- und Garantiegründen nicht weitermachen, sondern umtauschen.  

Grüße 

Ma

----------

## Marlo

Ach ja,

hatte ich vergessen darauf hinzuweisen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Widerrufsrecht
> 
> Sie haben das Recht, binnen vierzehn Tagen, ohne Angabe von Gründen diesen Vertrag zu widerrufen.

 

https://www.alternate.de/HILFE/ALTERNATE/Widerrufsrecht

Das wäre zwar ärgerlich, aber kostenneutral. Immerhin.

Ma

----------

## Max Steel

Hast du dir mal angesehen ob der CPU-Sockel evtl einen verbogenen Pin hat. Wie du selbst schon gesehen hast sind an Intel-CPUs keine Pins mehr, die sind nun stattdessen kleine Federn im Sockel. Wenn du dir den Sockel mal von allen Seiten ansiehst und ein Pin nicht akkurat in Reih und Glied mit den anderen sind könnte es sein dass nur bestimmte Memory-Slots nicht funktionieren.

Leider bieten die meisten Hersteller keine RMA für verbogene Pins an. Aber wenn der Kauf noch kürzlich war spricht ja nichts dagegen das Board zurückzuschicken und ein neues zu kaufen  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, kommst Du mittlerweile ins BIOS. 
> 
> Hast Du schon ein BIOS Update auf die aktuelle Version durchgeführt?

 

So, das Mainboard war bereits auf der aktuellsten BIOS Version, allerdings gibt es eine beta Version 1601, die habe ich installiert, hat leider nichts gebracht  :Sad: 

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Bestückung der einzelnen RAM Slots sind in deinem Handbuch https://dlcdnets.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1200/PRIME_B460-PLUS/G16237_PRIME_B460-PLUS_UM_WEB.pdf  auf Seite 1-8. 
> 
> Ein Riegel in Slot A2
> ...

 

Ich weiß, deshalb habe ich zuerst A2 genommen, aber wenn A2 nehme, dann wird POST nicht ausgeführt und ich komme nicht in BIOS rein. Und dasselbe gilt für A1.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Deine Bestückung von B1 -B2 entspricht nicht dem Handbuch und somit nicht der Herstellervorgaben. Daran ändert auch ein BIOS Update nichts. 
> 
> 

 

Das weiß ich auch, aber das ist die einzige, die geht. Ich würde mich gerne auch ans Handbuch halten, aber genau diese Einstellung, geht nicht.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn bei einer Spannung von 1.35V und einer Bestückung von A2 -B2 immer noch Fehler auftreten würde ich aus Umtausch- und Garantiegründen nicht weitermachen, sondern umtauschen.  
> 
> 

 

Das habe ich gemacht, es hat nichts geändert. Siehe http://sakuranohana.org/images/ram-spannung.01.png aber sobald ich ein SLOT A1 oder A2 nehme, dann wird POST nicht ausgeführt.

Ich haba sogar XMP aktiviert, Profile 1 und Profile 2 ausprobiert, nichts hat gebracht. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass wenn ich XMP Profile 2 auswähle, dann wird DDR4-2933 ausgewählt, obwohl es sich um ein DDR4-3200 handelt. Liegt es daran, dass die CPU anscheinend nur 2933 kann? (Laut specs auf der alternate Seite)

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn bei einer Spannung von 1.35V und einer Bestückung von A2 -B2 immer noch Fehler auftreten würde ich aus Umtausch- und Garantiegründen nicht weitermachen, sondern umtauschen.  
> 
> 

 

austauschen, aber was, mainboard oder RAM?

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hatte ich vergessen darauf hinzuweisen:
> 
> https://www.alternate.de/HILFE/ALTERNATE/Widerrufsrecht
> ...

 

ja, danke für den Hinweis. Nur habe ich einen ungünstigen Zeitpunkt erwischt, denn viele sind gerade in Ferien/Urlaub, wegen Corona verschiebt sich alles. Ich habe gestern bereits einen Technisches Support Ticket bei Alternate abgegeben, nachdem ich nach 45 Minuten in der Warteschleife der Hotline saß, hoffentlich bessert sich das im neuen Jahr. Ich habe ebenfalls eine Support Anfrage an Asus geamcht, da stand auch, dass sie sich erst in 48 Stunden melden. Ich werde mich bauch bei G.Skill wenden, vielleicht können die auch helfen.

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Hast du dir mal angesehen ob der CPU-Sockel evtl einen verbogenen Pin hat. Wie du selbst schon gesehen hast sind an Intel-CPUs keine Pins mehr, die sind nun stattdessen kleine Federn im Sockel. Wenn du dir den Sockel mal von allen Seiten ansiehst und ein Pin nicht akkurat in Reih und Glied mit den anderen sind könnte es sein dass nur bestimmte Memory-Slots nicht funktionieren.
> 
> 

 

Schwer zu sagen, ob die CPU-Sockel verbogene Pins hat, das sind so viele und so klein, das kann ich mit bloßen Auge nicht erkennen und ich habe keine Lupe.

Leider sind gerade alle Shops zu, sonst wäre ich zu Arlt gegangen, bei uns in Freiburg haben sie auch einen "PC Doktor", da könnten sie mir helfen herauszufinden, was genau das Problem ist. Da ich aber keine andere Hardware haben, mit der ich ausprobieren kann, kann ich keine weitere Tests machen. Mein aktueller Rechner ist auch 8 Jahr alt, da kann ich keine Teile davon hier einbauen und testen.

Was mich interessieren würde, ist ob die Aussage in TechPowerUp Form stimmt, dass mit 4 Slots Ärger macht, wenn man nicht Stücke nutzt, die nicht in der QVL aufgelistet sind. Ich finde es nur brutal schwer diese Riegel zu finden, entweder gibt sie nicht, bei alternate gibt es manche, wo drauf steht "Liefertermin unbekannt", oder die sind so wahnsinnig teuer (500€ pro Kit). Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich so viel Ärger mit einen selbst zusammengebauten Rechner habe. Ich frage mich, ob es tatsächlich an den 64GB Ram scheitert.

----------

## Marlo

 Hi,

bei Alternate gibt es einen PC Konfigurator. Dort habe ich mal deine MB und RAM Teile eingetragen und den Rest so. Beim Abschließen kommt die sinngemäße Meldung, dass das zwar Grundsätzlich läuft aber der RAM von Alternate angepasst wird.

Dann habe ich einen RAM innerhal deiner MB Spezifikation hinzugefügt. G.Skill D464GB 2933-16 Flare X K4, Arbeitsspeicher

(F4-2933C16Q-64GFX, Flare X)  https://www.alternate.de/PC-Konfigurator#!/product/0/46/1391486

Mit diesem RAM gab es die obige Meldung nicht mehr. Der hat habe auch nur die vom Mainbord genannten 2933 Umdrehungen.

Aber im Ergebnis scheint es doch so zu sein wie du es schon am Anfang vermutet hast, das MB und RAM nicht zusammenpassen.

Was du Austauschen solltest richtet sich nach deinen Prioritäten und Geldbeutel. Auf jeden Fall sollten sich alle Teile immer innerhalb der von den Herstellern angegebenen Spezifikationen bewegen.

Und nochetwas: Die meinen es ernst mit den 14 Tagen und wenn die sagen;

 *Quote:*   

> Um Ihr Widerrufsrecht auszuüben, müssen Sie uns
> 
> ALTERNATE GmbH
> 
> Philipp-Reis-Str. 2-3
> ...

 

Im Zweifel beides, oder sogar auch noch den Prozessor zurückgeben und in Ruhe neu Überlegen.

Außer Zeit ist da nix verloren, aber an Erfahrung viel gewonnen.

Ma

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich haba sogar XMP aktiviert, Profile 1 und Profile 2 ausprobiert, nichts hat gebracht. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass wenn ich XMP Profile 2 auswähle, dann wird DDR4-2933 ausgewählt, obwohl es sich um ein DDR4-3200 handelt. Liegt es daran, dass die CPU anscheinend nur 2933 kann? (Laut specs auf der alternate Seite)
> 
> 

 

Jupp, der Memory controller ist schon länger bestandteil der CPU. Und bei Intel unterstützen die Consumer CPUs nur max 2933 (via XMP, da frequenzen ab ca 3 GHz auserhalb der JEDEC spezifikation sind)

Eine grobe erklährung was XMP ist:

https://www.pcgamer.com/what-are-xmp-profiles-and-how-do-i-use-them/

Aus : https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/All-series/PRIME-B460-PLUS/HelpDesk_QVL_Memory/ (beim klick auf Check purchasing and installation guide.

Click here)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  ・When installing a memory kit, please adhere to the DIMM slot priority cited in the Memory installation section of the product manual.
> 
> ・Please ensure all memory modules are from a single validated kit. Do not combine DIMMs from multiple kits—even if they are the same make and model. Mixing and matching DIMMs can result in failure to boot and compatibility cannot be guaranteed.
> ...

 

Hast du noch zufällig vom jetzigen System 4 DDR4 Ram Riegel, welche du zum testen einsetzen könntest?

Um feststellen zu können ob es an den RAM modulen liegt oder doch ein defekt am MB / an der CPU vorliegt, welches verhindert dass das system bootet, wenn ein RAM Modul im Slot A1/A2 steckt.

Denn laut dem manual soll das RAM Module in A2 stecken wenn nur ein RAM modul verwendet werden soll.

Nach diesem kommentar bei Amazon scheint das Mainboard an sich manchmal mit einem defekten A2 Slot geliefert zu werden:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3EQCOIL735QGK/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B087M19S5P

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bei Alternate gibt es einen PC Konfigurator. Dort habe ich mal deine MB und RAM Teile eingetragen und den Rest so. Beim Abschließen kommt die sinngemäße Meldung, dass das zwar Grundsätzlich läuft aber der RAM von Alternate angepasst wird.
> 
> Dann habe ich einen RAM innerhal deiner MB Spezifikation hinzugefügt. G.Skill D464GB 2933-16 Flare X K4, Arbeitsspeicher
> ...

 

das ist eine gute Idee, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Leider hat der Link eine leere Konfig Seite angezeigt, die Speichert die Seite die gewählten Komponenten vielleicht in den Cookies oder local storage.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im Zweifel beides, oder sogar auch noch den Prozessor zurückgeben und in Ruhe neu Überlegen.
> 
> Außer Zeit ist da nix verloren, aber an Erfahrung viel gewonnen.
> ...

 

auf jeden Fall habe ich jetzt einiges gelernt, es hätte aber weniger schmerzvoller sein können. Aber vor Montag denke ich, kann ich ehe nichts mehr machen, aber am Montag rufe ich da an, bis ich jemanden an der Leitung habe, dann kann ich entscheiden, was ich will. An sich bin ich mit dem Rest zufrieden, aber ich beharre nicht auf dieses Mainboard Model. Mir sind nur 3 Sachen wichtig: Linux muss laufen können, es soll Netzwerk, Audio und am Besten auch video integriert haben (deshalb nehme ich die CPUs, die mit eine Grafikkarte kommen).

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> Ich haba sogar XMP aktiviert, Profile 1 und Profile 2 ausprobiert, nichts hat gebracht. Was mich aber wundert ist, dass wenn ich XMP Profile 2 auswähle, dann wird DDR4-2933 ausgewählt, obwohl es sich um ein DDR4-3200 handelt. Liegt es daran, dass die CPU anscheinend nur 2933 kann? (Laut specs auf der alternate Seite)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Danke für den Link, den lese ich mir später genauer an. Es ist lange her, dass ich meinen letzte PC gebaut habe, da hat sich die Welt viel gedreht, ich war jetzt mit Begriffen und Zeug konfrontiert, was ich gar nicht kannte.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aus : https://www.asus.com/Motherboards-Components/Motherboards/All-series/PRIME-B460-PLUS/HelpDesk_QVL_Memory/ (beim klick auf Check purchasing and installation guide.
> 
> Click here)
> ...

 

Ich habe vor dem Kauf das tatsächlich gelesen und ich dachte, ich hätte das berücksichtigt, ich habe deshalb 4 gleiche RAM Riegel, damit nichts schief geht. Ich habe es mir sogar die QVL angeschaut und schon gemerkt, dass das Model dort nicht vorkommt, aber andere der selben Familie (F4-3200C16D) sind schon drin, lediglich das Ende der Bezeichnung ist was nicht vorkommt. Deshalb dachte ich, das sollte kein Problem machen.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast du noch zufällig vom jetzigen System 4 DDR4 Ram Riegel, welche du zum testen einsetzen könntest?
> 
> Um feststellen zu können ob es an den RAM modulen liegt oder doch ein defekt am MB / an der CPU vorliegt, welches verhindert dass das system bootet, wenn ein RAM Modul im Slot A1/A2 steckt.
> ...

 

Ich habe nur diese 4 DDR4 Module, die ich vor zwei Tage per Post bekommen habe, ich habe keine weiteren DDR4 Module, die ich testen könnte. Das ist das Problem, ich habe nichts anderes zum Testen. Und ich habe alle 4 Module einzeln getestet (auf DIMM_B2) und alle 4 Modulen haben den Test bestanden. Ich habe auch alle 4 auch auf DIMM_A1/2 ausprobiert, das Ergebnis war dasselbe: POST läuft nicht.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nach diesem kommentar bei Amazon scheint das Mainboard an sich manchmal mit einem defekten A2 Slot geliefert zu werden:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-reviews/R3EQCOIL735QGK/ref=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B087M19S5P

 

Uh, das ist sehr interessant, danke für den Link. Vielleicht ist das genau mein Problem, dass die Physische Socket defekt ist, was erklären könnte, warum es nicht geht. Leider kann ich das nicht testen, weil ich nichts anderes habe, was ich testen könnte.

----------

## mike155

@pablo_supertux: wie ist es weitergegangen? Hast Du noch etwas herausgefunden?

Jetzt ist natürlich die Frage, was eigentlich defekt ist - und was ausgetauscht werden muss?

Das Netzteil scheint in Ordnung zu sein, Monitor und Tastatur auch.

Der Prozessor scheint OK zu sein. 

Die RAM-Riegel scheinen auch OK zu sein. Aber möglicherweise passen sie nicht zum Mainboard?

Am ehesten würde ich auf das Mainboard tippen. Hier ist der Link von @firefly interessant, dass auch andere Kunden einen defekten Slot A2 bemerkt haben. Vielleicht gibt es einen Serien-Problem?

Auf dem Bus zwischen Prozessor und RAM werden irre Datenmengen in atemberaubender Geschwindigkeit übertragen. Das klappt nur wenn Prozessor, Mainboard und RAM-Riegel perfekt zusammenspielen. Ich würde deshalb nur RAM-Riegel kaufen, die explizit für einen Prozessor und ein Motherboard zertifiziert sind. Entweder vom RAM-Hersteller oder vom Mainboard-Hersteller. 

Zum RAM-Kauf hatte ich schon mal etwas geschrieben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8476904.html#8476904

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich mache ein Update:

Ich habe mich sowohl bei Asus als bei G.Skill gemeldet und beide gaben an, dass der Speicher nicht kompatibel sei, d.h. RAM wechseln muss ich sowieso.

Ich habe gestern bei Alternate einen Widerruf für die RAM Riegel und ein mögliches Defekt für das Mainboard gemeldet, komme gerade von der Post, hab die Teile zurückgeschickt. Ich telefonierte mit dem technischen Support von Alternate, und sie empfahlen, dass ich das Defekt melde und das Board zurückschicke, dann würden sie prüfen, ob tatsächlich die DIMM_A1/2 defekt sind und wenn ja, dann würden sie das Board austauschen. Leider ist mir ein kleines Missgeschick passiert, als ich die Grafikkarte abgebaut habe: der PCIe Slot für die Grafikkarte hat am Ende ein kleine Plastikteil, das die Karte besser am Slot befestigt (total unnötig meiner Meinung nach). Bei mir hat es leider ein bisschen geklemmt und die Halterung für dieses Plastikteil ist abgebrochen, so ein Mist. Sollte das Board tatsächlich defekt sein, hoffe ich, dass sie deshalb kein Problem machen. Jedenfalls sagten sie, dass etwa 2 Wochen dauern wird.

So, jetzt stehe ich vor der Qual den richtigen RAM zu kaufen, ich werde noch verrückt, ich habe 2 Tage damit verbracht, die Modelle der QVL zu suchen, die meisten findet man entweder nicht oder Liefertermin ist unbekannt, oder sind so teuer (500 bis 800€ pro Stück). Jedenfalls bin ich ein wenig verzweifelt. Asus Support hat mir 3 Modelle vorgeschlagen, 2 davon kommen in ihrer eigenen QVL Liste selber nicht vor. Ich habe nachgefragt, warum das so ist, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.

G.Skill hat sich auch gemeldet und mir auch gesagt, dass das Kit nicht unterstützt wird. Jedenfalls gibt es bei G.Skill auch eine QVL und die Modelle, die dort auftauchen, tauchen auch nicht in der QVL von Asus auf.   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  das ist doch ein schlecter Witz, was soll das, wer hat nun Recht? ich habe bei Asus auch nachgefragt, ob diese Modelle passen, leider haben sie noch nicht geantwortet.

Mir fällt aber auf, dass bei G.Skill QVL für dieses Board nur 2133MHz, 2400MHz und 2666MHz vorhanden sind. Laut CPU specs unterstützt sie nur DDR4-2933. Jetzt bin ich verwirrt: was genau heißt das, dass die CPU max mit 2933Mhz arbeitet? Wenn man aber ein 2666Mhz RAM Modul einbaut, wird es damit gehen oder nicht?

Und wenn die Consumer CPUs von Intel nur 2933Mhz können (wie firefly erklärt hat), wieso tauchen auch in der QVL von Asus Modelle mit schnelleren Geschwindigkeiten? Ist das normal? Das ist mein vierter Rechner, den ich mir zusammen baue, und ich hatte noch nie so viele Probleme mit dem Speicher, wie jetzt. War es nur Glück, dass ich nie Ärger hatte oder habe ich dieses Mal nur viel Pech? Ich verstehe nicht, warum das jetzt so kompliziert geworden ist.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Und noch was, was ich interessant finde: das war die Antwort von G.Skill

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also, we would not suggest to use 2 memory kits together as this is considered mixing memory kit. Please note that mixing memory kits, even if the same model number, may result in compatibility issue. G.SKILL will guarantee the compatibility for single memory kit only. Each of our memory kit is thoroughly tested to ensure compatibility within each memory kit. And because both memory kits were not tested together before, we cannot guarantee compatibility when multiple kits are used.
> 
> 

 

Ist das wirklich so? D.h. wenn ich 64GB RAM haben will, muss ich ein Kit mit 4x16 oder 2x32 kaufen, ich sollte aber nicht 2 Kits mit jeweils 32 GB kaufen, auch wenn sie dasselbe Modell sind? War das schon immer so?

edit

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum RAM-Kauf hatte ich schon mal etwas geschrieben: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8476904.html#8476904
> 
> 

 

Danke für den Tipp, ich habe das gemacht https://bit.ly/392l02z und 2 Modelle gefunden, die tauchen aber nicht in der QVL von Asus auf. Genauso wie beo G.Skill, welche Liste kann ich nun vertrauen? Allerdings gefallen mir Kingston Module besser, weil sie für 2933MHz geratet sind. Das sieht für mich wie ein Match aus. Sollte ich lieber diese ausprobieren?

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

Ich hatte mir Mitte des Jahres ein System ausgesucht.

Für mich kam nur AMD in Frage. Ich habe mir den sparsamsten, aber einen im

Vergleich zu meinem Vorgänger-PC sehr leistungsfähigen CPU ausgesucht.

https://www.amd.com/de/products/cpu/amd-ryzen-5-3600 auch genannt Matisse.

Der hat PCIe 4.0 x16 und kommt gleich mit Kühler und verbraucht nur 65W.

In der Speck steht, "Speicher:  Max. Speichertaktfrequenz Up to 3200MHz;  Speichertyp DDR4"

Als MB habe ich mir eine kleines sparsames von Asrock ausgesucht. https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/X570M%20Pro4/index.de.asp#Specification

Unter der Rubrick Arbeitsspeicher ist unter anderem zu lesen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Arbeitsspeicher
> 
> - Dual Channel DDR4 Memory Technology
> ...

 

Also in der Zeile mit "Matisse", also meinem Prozessor ist weiter hinten zu lesen:  3200 und ganz Hinten 2133.

Aha. Das Passt schon mal. CPU und MB vertragen sich einfach so bis zu einer Geschwindigkeit von 3200.  Zum Anfang der Zeile stehen noch andere Zahle da, jeweil mit einem (OC) dahinter. OC steht für overclocking also Übertackten.

Das geht m.e. auf zwei verschiedene Arten. Einmal macht man das selbst und schraubt an jeder Einstellung. Oder man kauft das quasie gleich mit ein. Das nennt sich dann "Extreme Memory Profile", oder (XMP).  Dieses MBord sagt von sich, es kann damit umgehen.

Auf der Seite von G.Skill fand ich https://www.gskill.com/specification/165/184/1562833535/F4-3600C18D-32GVK-Specification

diese Teile. Die in den Internetshops verfügbar waren und für mich im Preisrahmen waren. Es gab auch welche mit "4200(OC)", aber die Preise waren für mich jenseits von gut und böse.

Die G.Kill Seite zeigt als die Spezifikation dieses RAM. Unter anderem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> SPD Speed 2133MHz
> 
> Features: Intel XMP 2.0 (Extreme Memory Profile) Ready
> ...

 

Die Zahl "SPD Speed 2133MHz" findet sich auch oben in meiner Matisse Zeile als letzte Zahl. Sodann berichtet dieser RAM er könne auch mit XMP auf 3600MHz und dies sei sogar getestet worden.

Was sagt G.Skill zu diesem MB? Das findet sich auch dieser Seite, in der Mitte im TAB QVL. Hier ist das MB unter >>ASRock>> AMD X570 (Ryzen 5000 series CPUs)>>X570M Pro4 gelistet.

Übrigens, auf der Seite von ASRock wird dieser Riegel nicht angezeigt. Nur so ähnliche->> weitaus teurere.

Immerhin hat G.Skill die Kompatibilität bestätigt. Und nach dem Zusammenbau hat es sich gezeigt, dass es stimmt. Beim ersten boot hatten die RAMs 2133MHz. Sodann im Bios die Intel XMP 2.0 aktiviert. Es wurden sofort beim nächsten boot die 3600MHz erkannt und seit dem läuft er auch so. --> Stabil!!

Das habe ich für mich natürlich nicht beim ersten mal auf Hanhieb gefunden. Sondern immer wieder die Entscheidungsschleife gedreht: Was will ich insgesamt investieren? Welches Teil ist für mich das Wichtigste, also der Ausgangspunkt aller weiteren Entscheidungen? Und wenn ich alle Teile geplant hatte habe die die Runde nochmals und nochmals gedreht. Immer mit anderem Blickwinkel. Z.B.: Kann ich etwas preiswerteres finden? Stimmen die Leistungen überein ( z.B. habe ich überall auf DD4 geachtet) und so.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> War das schon immer so?

 

Kurze Antwort: Ja.

Lange Antwort: So ein RAM Modul hat insgesamt eine definierte Größe, z.B. 16GB. Es steht dort aber nicht (oder erst nach langem Suchen zu finden) wie die 16GB auf diesem Riegel in die einzelnen Bausteine aufgeteilt sind. 2x8 oder 4x4 oder 8x2 GB? Zudem gibt es ja verschiedene Hersteller dieser RAMs. Auf der obigen ASRock Seite kann man diese Chip Bezeichnungen sehen. Zu Beispiel>> Samsung >> Hynix J >> SK hynix,  oder die allseits beliebten >>Samsung B.

Diese unterschiedlichen Chips haben natürlich unterschiedliche Controller und Firmware verbaut. Das ist ähnlich wie beim Autokauf: Der Fiat wird trotz der selben Modelnummer mal mit Motor von Opel, mal von VW geliefert.

OK. Es gibt natürlich noch eine andere Methode sich zu Informieren und zwar über den Kundendiesnst. Du kannst die ja nicht nur zu einem kleinen Teil anschreiben, sonder schlichtweg fragen: Ich brauche einen Rechner mit der und der Leistung zu dem Preis. Die Teile will ich selbst zusammenbauen. Was könnt ihr bieten?

Und das Wichtigste: Sich nicht selbst unter Zeitdruck stellen!

Übrigens: Wenn ich Einkaufe dann am liebsten über Internet. Und zwar wegen der 14 Tage Rückgaberecht>> egal aus welchem Grund!!

Neulich war ich noch inso einem Ladengeschäft. Kam ne Frau rein und hat sich über ihre sündhaft teuren Wanderschuhe beklagt. Von Innen sei eine unsaubere Naht spürbar und sie laufe sich deswegen die Füße wund. Das Spektakel ging über ne halbe Stund, der Verkäufer wollte ums verrecken nicht die Ware zurücknehmen. Sowas hat man im Internethandel nicht. Wideruf >> Formular ausfüllen>> zur Post bringen. Fertig. Auch RMA geht innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate problemlos.

Grüße

Ma

EDIT sagt, ich muss klarstellen, dies ist keine Produktwerbung. Es war lediglich das Anliegen, den Entscheidungsprozess an einem Beispiel darzustellen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hey Marlo, danke, dass du deine Erfahrungen hier teilst. Für mich war es immer wichtiger, dass die onboard Chips mit Linux einwandfrei funktionieren, und meine Recherche hat sich weitgehend damit befasst. In der Vergangenheit hatte noch nie RAM Probleme, ich habe immer die Module mit den meisten Bewertungen genommen, ohne mir genau die Spezifikation anzuschauen, deshalb habe ich mich jetzt auch nicht  soausführlich damit auseinander gesetzt, ich sehe, dass das ein Fehler war.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> War das schon immer so? 
> ...

 

OK, Auf der Kingston Seite gibt es max. 32 GB RAM Riegel (zumindest von den ValueRAM Modelle) für das gewählte Board (dasselbe, was ich habe). Heißt es also, wenn ich jetzt 64GB haben will, sollte ich nicht 2 davon nehmen? D.h. die Kingstom Riegel kämen nicht mehr in Frage. also sollte ich eher eins von diesen 4 Kits von G.Skill verwenden?

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> OK, Auf der Kingston Seite gibt es max. 32 GB RAM Riegel (zumindest von den ValueRAM Modelle) für das gewählte Board (dasselbe, was ich habe). Heißt es also, wenn ich jetzt 64GB haben will, sollte ich nicht 2 davon nehmen? D.h. die Kingstom Riegel kämen nicht mehr in Frage. also sollte ich eher eins von diesen 4 Kits von G.Skill verwenden?

 

Doch doch. Kingston hat bestimmt Riegel, die für dich in Frage kommen. 

Aber die Beantwortung deiner Frage liegt im Dreisatz >> CPU >> MB >> RAM. >>>(Geldbeutel)

Ich bin in Sachen Intel ein totaler Laie. Vielleicht solltest du morgen intensiven Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst suchen.

Die kennen sich bestimmt aus.

Grüße

Ma

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich bin in Sachen Intel ein totaler Laie. Vielleicht solltest du morgen intensiven Kontakt mit dem Kundendienst suchen.
> 
> Die kennen sich bestimmt aus.
> ...

 

genau das habe ich gemacht, mal sehen, was sie antworten.

Asus Support hat sich mittlerweile auch gemeldet und meinte, dass die QVL Listen der RAM Hersteller viel aktueller als die von Asus sind, d.h. ich kann ruhig die Liste der Hersteller trauen. Mann, das ist echt eine schwere Geburt.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab ein Update meiner Story.

Heute habe ich das Mainboard zurückbekommen. Laut dem Prüfbericht von Alternate, hat das Mainboard kein Defekt, alle vier Slots wurden verwendet, allerdings 4x4 GB DIMMs.

Ich habe heute neues RAM bestellt und zwar HX426C16FB3K2/64 und laut der Speichersuche von Kingston, ist dieses Modell mit dem Mainboard (ASUS Prime B460-PLUS) kompatibel. Und ich habe dieses Mal ein 2x32 anstatt 4x16 aus 2 Kits gekauft. Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt, ob das läuft.

Wenn es jetzt nicht geht, dann ist wohl wieder RAM (dieses Mal sollte es nicht sein) oder die CPU.

Jedenfalls habe ich eine Frage wegen der Wärmeleitpaste: es sind schon 2 Wochen her, als ich das Mainboard zurückgeschickt habe und der CPU-Kühler und die CPU haben noch die Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Sollte ich die alte entfernen und neu auftragen oder macht es nicht aus, dass sie 2 Wochen einfach so rumgelegen hat?

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jedenfalls habe ich eine Frage wegen der Wärmeleitpaste: es sind schon 2 Wochen her, als ich das Mainboard zurückgeschickt habe und der CPU-Kühler und die CPU haben noch die Wärmeleitpaste drauf. Sollte ich die alte entfernen und neu auftragen oder macht es nicht aus, dass sie 2 Wochen einfach so rumgelegen hat?

 

Erst mal Glückwunsch!

Ich habe das mit deinem neuen RAM mal durchgesehen. Nach den Herstellerangaben sollten MB und RAM kompatibel sein. Der RAM-Preis ist übrigens viel niedriger als das was ich bezahlt habe. UND du hast noch zwei Slots frei. Denke beim Einbau an die richtigen A und B Einschübe.

Die Wärmeleitpaste hat wahrscheinlich nicht nur so rumgelegen, sondern in der Zwischenzeit auch ein bischen Staub angezogen. Das könnte dann zu einer verminderten Wärmeabfuhr führen. Muss aber nicht sein. Die Entscheidung liegt wie immer bei dir, je nach Risikobereitschaft.

Wenn du fertig bist dann lass doch mal Chromium durchkompilieren und zeig uns mal dein Ergebnis mit "genlop -t chromium".

Grüße

Ma

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Wärmeleitpaste hat wahrscheinlich nicht nur so rumgelegen, sondern in der Zwischenzeit auch ein bischen Staub angezogen. Das könnte dann zu einer verminderten Wärmeabfuhr führen. Muss aber nicht sein. Die Entscheidung liegt wie immer bei dir, je nach Risikobereitschaft.

 

Sicher ein bisschen Staub angezogen, daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Die Paste vom Kühle zu reinigen sollte kein großes Problem sein. Wie soll ich die von der CPU reinigen? Mit Alkohol angefeuchteten Wattestäbchen?

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn du fertig bist dann lass doch mal Chromium durchkompilieren und zeig uns mal dein Ergebnis mit "genlop -t chromium". 
> 
> 

 

Wenn das so weit ist, dann werde ich genau das tun. Hoffentlich funktioniert es dieses Mal.

----------

## Marlo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  Wie soll ich die von der CPU reinigen? Mit Alkohol angefeuchteten Wattestäbchen?

 

Ich habe immer industriellen Alkohol im Haus. So ne kleine Flasche für ein paar Cent aus der Apotheke. Allein schon um die Bremsen am Fahrrad zu reinigen.

Damit und mit Krepppapier habe ich das gemacht. Wattestäbchen habe ich nicht probiert.

----------

## pablo_supertux

So, hier ein weiteres Kapitel meiner Abenteuer.

Gestern ist der neue RAM angekommen und es hat funktioniert, die DIMM_A Slots sind tatsächlich nicht defekt, es war also doch, dass der ursprüngliche RAM nicht kompatibel war.

Dennoch, ich glaube, der Rechner ist vom Teufel   :Twisted Evil:  besessen und wird mir irgendwann ein Herzinfarkt geben   :Laughing:  ich habe noch nie so viel gelitten mit einem selbst gebauten Rechner.

Die Kühlpaste zu entfernen war am Ende ganz einfach, mit meiner 70% Propanol Lösung ließ sich der Kühle super einfach reinigen. Und habe die CPU im Sockel gelassen, das hat die Arbeit super easy gemacht, dennoch war ich sehr vorsichtig und habe mir die Zeit genommen, es in Ruhe zu mache. Die Wattestäbchen haben ganz gut funktioniert.

Nachdem ich den CPU Kühler installiert habe, habe ich den neuen RAM ausprobiert, Zuerst nur ein Modul auf DIMM_A2 so wie im Handbuch beschrieben. Rechner eingeschaltet, die Lüfter gingen an und kein Piepton und nach 10 Sekunden immer noch kein Piepton vom PC-Speaker. Da sank mir mein Herz und da dachte ich "auch du Scheiße, vielleicht ist doch die CPU das Problem", da wollte ich schon heulen, als dann dich ein "Piep" kam und ich konnte in BIOS booten. Hurra   :Cool:  das richtige XMP Profile ausgewählt, und Neustart gemacht, und wieder kein Piepton... da sank mir der Hetz nochmal, aber dannn doch kam der "Piep", dieses mal aber nur nach 5 oder 10 Sekunden. Jedenfalls beim nächsten Neustart (ich änderte nichts am BIOS) wird POST nach nur 2 Sekunden ausgeführt.

Dann habe ich der Rechner ausgeschaltet und der zweite Riegel installiert, auf DIMM_B2 so wie im Handbuch beschrieben, Rechner eingeschaltet und wieder nichts, wieder für ca. 10 bis 15 Sekunden. BIOS hat dennoch beide Module erkannt und seitdem bootet es auch wieder nach nur 2 Sekunden. Ist das normal, wenn man neues RAM installiert, dass der erste POST ein bisschen mehr Zeit braucht? Ich hatte noch nie so große RAM Riegel gehabt, ich kann mich an ein solches Verhalten nicht erinnern.

Laut der Arbeitsbeschreibung von Alternate haben sie das BIOS aktualisiert. Was sie nicht schrieben war, dass die C.M.S. aktiviert hatten. Zum Glück ist das mir aufgefallen und habe das wieder deaktiviert, allerdings mein UEFI Grub Eintrag war weg, nur "Windows Boot Manager" wurde im BIOS angezeigt. Könnte es sein, dass beim BIOS Update die Boot Einträge gelöscht werden?

Danach habe ich meine beide NVMEs eingebaut und gebootet, im BIOS konnte ich aber nur eins sehen, leider der NVME mit der EFI Partition wurde nicht erkannt, somit konnte ich nicht booten. Also wieder die NVME's raus genommen und einzeln getestet. Sie haben funktioniert, also habe ich sie wieder zusammen installiert und plötzlich hat das BIOS beide erkannt. Ich kann mir nicht erklären, warum am Anfang nur eins erkannt wurde, ich meine beim M.2. Socket kann man echt nichts falsche machen, deshalb verstehe ich nicht.

Danach habe ich die externe Grafik Karte eingebaut und der Rechner ließ sich nicht mehr einschalten, die Lüfter bewegten sich nicht mehr. Stromkabel überprüft, die ambient LEDs des Boards waren an, Rechner wollte aber nicht angehen. Also wieder  Grafikkarte raus genommen aber der Rechner wollte nicht angehen. Nochmal alle Stromkabel ausgesteckt und wieder angeschlossen und dann hat es plötzlich funktioniert. Die Grafik Karte wieder installiert und konnte normal booten.

Wie gesagt, mein Mainboard ist vom Teufel besessen und will mich umbringen. Jedenfalls läuft alles, ich konnte mit GRML booten und mit efibootmgr den GRUB Eintrag wieder installieren.

Jetzt scheint alles normal zu laufen, keine Ahnung, was los war. Jedenfalls wollte ich erstmal chromium kompilieren, um die Geschwindigkeit zu testen, aber ich konnte es nicht, weil ich ein Paar Abhängigkeitsprobleme hatte, die ich erstmal nicht lösen wollte. Aber ich habe ein world Update gemacht, dabei wurde libre office kompiliert.

Beim alten System:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>      Sat Nov 28 18:19:11 2020 >>> app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2
> 
>        merge time: 1 hour, 20 minutes and 52 seconds.
> ...

 

Beim neuen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>      Sun Jan 24 18:03:03 2021 >>> app-office/libreoffice-6.4.7.2
> 
>        merge time: 26 minutes and 33 seconds.
> ...

 

cool   :Cool: 

----------

## Marlo

Hurraaaa!

Da hast du ja jetzt einen schnellen Hirsch. Gratulation!

Bei soviel RAM kannst du mal über Portage "TMPDIR on tmpfs" nachdenken.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs

Übrigens, du kannst die Bootreihenfolge im Bios einstellen. 

Grüße

Ma

----------

## firefly

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Laut der Arbeitsbeschreibung von Alternate haben sie das BIOS aktualisiert. Was sie nicht schrieben war, dass die C.M.S. aktiviert hatten. Zum Glück ist das mir aufgefallen und habe das wieder deaktiviert, allerdings mein UEFI Grub Eintrag war weg, nur "Windows Boot Manager" wurde im BIOS angezeigt. Könnte es sein, dass beim BIOS Update die Boot Einträge gelöscht werden?

 

Sehr gut möglich dass das bei einem Update des UEFI passiert. Es kann aber auch sein, dass alternate beim update auch nen factory reset gemacht haben.

Wenn eh nur linux auf dem rechner laufen soll, dann kannst du auch efi grub als "default" (liegt dann auf der EFI partition unter EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI) installieren.

Unter diesem Pfad sucht jede EFI by default nach einem "boot manager".

Dadurch startet das system immer den grub egal ob durch ein UEFI update oder durch andere auslöser das UEFI die zusätzlichen boot optionen im NVRAM vergisst.

Und zwar mit dem Parameter "--removable" von grub-install

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> Hurraaaa!
> 
> Bei soviel RAM kannst du mal über Portage "TMPDIR on tmpfs" nachdenken.
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Portage_TMPDIR_on_tmpfs
> ...

 

ja, daran habe ich schon gedacht, aber ich muss zuerst mein ganzes System noch auf den neuen Rechner bringen (bis jetzt habe ich nur ein rsync vom Basis System gemacht), während der Woche habe ich wegen der Arbeit wenig Zeit, um mich drum zu kümmern, das werde ich dann am Wochenende machen.

 *Marlo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Übrigens, du kannst die Bootreihenfolge im Bios einstellen. 
> 
> 

 

Ja, das weiß ich, aber GRUB (als Option) tauchte nicht mal in der Liste auf, so kann auch keine Reihenfolge ändern. An den DELL BIOSes der Rechner meiner Firma kann man sogar neue Booteinträge von einer Datei aus der EFI Partition erzeugen, sowas habe ich hier erwartet aber zumindest bei diesem Mainboard ist das nicht so, ich kann keine Eintrage im BIOS machen. Aber solange efibootmgr funktioniert, bin ich auch zufrieden.

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn eh nur linux auf dem rechner laufen soll, dann kannst du auch efi grub als "default" (liegt dann auf der EFI partition unter EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI) installieren.
> 
> Unter diesem Pfad sucht jede EFI by default nach einem "boot manager".
> ...

 

Nein, ich werde auch ein Windows laufen lassen (gelegentlich fürs Zocken, was ich aber nicht mehr so oft tue). Aber das ist gut zu wissen, ich werde das ausprobieren. Danke für den Tipp.

----------

